# Gas pressure washer recommendations



## itguy08 (Jan 11, 2011)

I've got one of these since April:
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07175252000P?prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2

Works very well - pressure washed the house, shed, grill, and will probably do the dirveway/sidewalk either this weekend or next.

Use the pump lube in the spray bottle and I think you will be fine. It's got a 2 year warranty "just in case".


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

It's on sale for $299. Dfinately worth looking into. So there is pump lube? I wonder if that's why there were somany complaints of pump failures. Maybe failure to read the instructions and lube the pump. I guess a warranty is worth looking into.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Mine was a bit more in both price and pressure (2800 psi), but the pump is a Cat pump and has oil that can be changed. We have had it for about 8 yrs and it still runs great. We just recently used it to pressure wash the entire outside of a restaurant, cement and parking lot. 

If you are using it on a limited basis, I think you should be fine. If you plan to use it a lot, then look for a pump you can maintenance.


----------



## itguy08 (Jan 11, 2011)

The lube is called pump saver. I picked up this when I got my pressure washer:
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07174403000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

I've also seen cans of similar stuff at Home Depot with the pressure washers as well. I use it after every use to keep things lubricated. I think I'm on use 8 or 9 of the can and it seems to have a bit left in it.

As the one poster said if you're going to be using it commercially or very frequently a pump you can rebuild would be a great idea. For me, the weekend warrior  this one is a great upgrade from our old electric.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Unless you buy a very high end pressure washer with a high end pump, the main thing you need to do to extend pump life is to keep the internal components of your pump clean and lubricated. Most/almost all people will not do this. After using a pressure washer with just City water, then shut the unit down, you still have some of the City water within the pump cavities and valves. Almost all City (municipal) water systems add Chlorine and other chemicals to the water for Public Safety. These are not good especially for aluminum parts within pressure washer pumps. Most soaps contain alkaline type materials which work on pump internals also. SO--adding some type of pump lube to the internal area of the pump immediately after each use will extend the life of the pump for years.


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

Thurman said:


> Unless you buy a very high end pressure washer with a high end pump, the main thing you need to do to extend pump life is to keep the internal components of your pump clean and lubricated. Most/almost all people will not do this. After using a pressure washer with just City water, then shut the unit down, you still have some of the City water within the pump cavities and valves. Almost all City (municipal) water systems add Chlorine and other chemicals to the water for Public Safety. These are not good especially for aluminum parts within pressure washer pumps. Most soaps contain alkaline type materials which work on pump internals also. SO--adding some type of pump lube to the internal area of the pump immediately after each use will extend the life of the pump for years.


All good points but make sure you *DO NOT RUN THE PUMP WITHOUT ANY WATER GOING THROUGH IT OR IT WILL BE A SHORT LIFE FOR YOUR PUMP*


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Tuchodi is right about that. In fact, my pressure washer instructions said to throttle down and let water run through the unit for 2 minutes after your done using it.


----------

